# empoderamiento



## Drareg

Bonjour. Qui pourrait m'aider sur ce mot. J'en comprends le sens mais je n'arrive pas à le traduire.   empoderamiento
Le contexte est le suivant: apoyar la implementación de estrategias que favorezcan el empoderamiento de las personas adultas mayores en el ámbito laboral. 


MERCI DE VOTRE AIDE TRÈS PRÉCIEUSE.


----------



## yserien

Por               primera vez se consolida la idea de la potenciación de las               mujeres en la sociedad, la idea del empoderamiento, de la               necesidad de que las mujeres contribuyan en plenitud de               condiciones y de capacitación para la construcción de la               sociedad. El empoderamiento, esa potenciación del papel de la               mujer, pasa desde luego por tres elementos clave que fueron               desarrollados en Pekín y totalmente aceptados como ejes               fundamentales del avance de las mujeres en la sociedad: los               derechos humanos, la salud sexual y re-productiva y la educación.( Es una palabra traducida directamente del inglés, no sé si esta aceptada por la academia RAE) Te pongo ésto como contexto para que tú mismo puedas encontrar el sentido de esa palabra en francés.


----------



## Drareg

Gracias. Claro, entiendo perfectamente el sentido. Pero no logro aplicarlo en francés.


----------



## yserien

Drareg said:


> Gracias. Claro, entiendo perfectamente el sentido. Pero no logro aplicarlo en francés.


El poder de las mujeres en la sociedad ? Integrar en igualdad de condiciones, derechos y deberes a las mujeres en la sociedad ? Potenciar la actuación de las mujeres en la sociedad ? Traduce algo al francés que signifique ésto, mas o menos.


----------



## Drareg

Si, no me queda otra.
Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Plus usuel que *empoderamiento* est *apoderamiento* duquel il n'existe pas non plus de verbe équivalent en français.

Je dirais: *prise de pouvoir*.


----------



## esteban

"Empoderamiento" qui traduit "empowerment" (souvent utilisé dans des articles d'organisations humanitaires) est en principe traduit en français par "autonomisation" ou "capacitation".
A mon avis il ne serait pas scandaleux de le traduire par "émancipation (politique)" lorsqu'on parle de "(political) empowerment" des femmes ou par "prise de responsabilités" dans un contexte laboral (comme dans ton exemple).

"soutenir la mise en place de stratégies à même de favoriser la prise de responsabilités de personnes adultes (majeures) dans le milieu du travail".

Suerte

esteban


----------



## GilbertAndré

Moi je suis d'accord avec Victor, dans le contexte cité je dirais aussi "*prise de pouvoir*", mais ce n'est que mon humble opinion.


----------



## lmxjvsd365

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a tod@s. Necesito vuestra ayuda para traducir esta frase al francés: "Formación para el *empoderamiento* de las mujeres".
Jamás había oído esta palabra en español, aunque sí en inglés (empowering o empowerment).
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## chlapec

Como bien dices, es un término inglés que no existe ni en español ni en francés. Yo te remitiría al foro inglés-francés en donde tienes multitud de hilos bajo el título de _empowering_ que sin duda te pueden ayudar.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

On a l'habitude d'utiliser pour cela le mot : *autonomisation* (de la femme), terme utilisé à l'ONU, par exemple, et dans les ONG.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

Moi aussi je suis d'accord avec Victor, _prise de pouvoir_ traduit très bien el _empoderamiento_.


----------



## lmxjvsd365

Muchísimas gracias a todos.  Creo que utilizaré autonomisation porque se trata de un texto sobre ONGs. Hasta la próxima.


----------



## JoanaMC

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola. Debo traducir la siguiente frase al francés: "El objetivo principal del proyecto es promover el empoderamiento de las mujeres".

Lo he traducido como "Le principal objectif du projet est promouvoir l'autonomisation des femmes".

Empoderamiento (o apoderamiento) es una castellanización de la palabra inglesa "empowerment" y "autonomisation" se me queda corta. Empoderamiento es mucho más que hacer ganar autonomía (a las mujeres, a la población indígena...); significa capacitar a un colectivo para que ocupe el lugar que le corresponde en las esferas públicas (trabajo, lugares de decisión, participación activa en organizaciones y organismos, ser consciente de sus derechos...).

¿Existe alguna palabra en francés que englobe este concepto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Mateybombilla

Buenas noches ,
estoy de acuerdo contigo Joana, pero en francés parece que no hay palabra para traducir empoderamiento. Tengo el mismo problema para traducir ''empoderamiento de la comunidad'' (para que sea actor de su propio desarrollo), temo que la traducción ''autonomisation de la communauté'' en mi caso, tenga otro sentido. 
Y aun peor ''prise de pouvoir'', que no me parece traducir la idea de empoderamiento.
Lo traducí por ''renforcement des compétences sociales'', pero tampoco me quede satisfecha,
Me interesa ver si alguien tiene una propuesta para la traducción de esta palabra.
Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Petite correction:


Mateybombilla said:


> Lo *traduje *por ''renforcement des compétences sociales''


----------



## Mateybombilla

merci


----------



## Drareg

En fait, c'est un mot qui ne peut pas être traduit. Le français ne possède pas la souplesse de l'espagnol. Pour ma part, j'utilise le mor anglais EMPOWERMENT que j'encadre de guillemets ou en italiques.


----------



## Betsybaliz

J'ai vu ce fil après avoir abandonné l'idée d'un mot équivalent, puisqu'il n'existe pas… Merci encore à tous ces "néologismes" venus de traductions de l'anglais :/ Pour ma part j'ai opté par "Prise de contrôle" (quand c'est relatif à une situation ou un domaine particulier)… Mais "Prise de pouvoir" est effectivement très bien.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
Como indicó Gévy, "*autonomisation*" es el término elegido para traducir el "empoderamiento" de la mujer.
autonomisation de la femme - Google Search


----------

